# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zou toedienen vit K2 een oplossing kunnen betekenen voor Parkinson patiënten?

## christel1

*Zou toedienen vit K2 een oplossing kunnen betekenen voor Parkinson patiënten?
*
De belgische Neurowetenschapper Patrik Verstreken van het Vlaams Instituut voor Biotechnologie (VIB) en de KU Leuven hebben een ontdekking gedaan dat een gendefect dat aan de basis ligt van de ziekte van Parkinson ongedaan te kunnen maken met het toedienen van vitamine K2. De ontdekking zou een doorbraak kunnen betekenen voor het behandelen van mensen met de ziekte van Parkinson. Dit meldden de KU Leuven en het VIB in een persbericht. 

Volgens Verstreken die samenwerkt met de collega's van Northern Ilinois University (VS) zou blijken dat het toedienen van vitamine K2 mogelijk positieve effecten kan hebben voor de patiënten met de ziekte van Parkinson. Natuurlijk is er verder onderzoek nodig om alles nog uit te klaren en verder te onderzoeken. Het artikel is donderdagavond verschenen op de website van het tijdschrift Science. 

De ziekte van Parkinson leidt tot typische verschijnselen, nl bewegingsarmoede, beven en spierstijfheid. Bij de ziekte van Parkinson produceren de mitochondriën niet voldoende energie waardoor er cellen in bepaalde delen van de hersenen afsterven en daardoor onstaan er storingen in de verbindingen tussen de hersencellen die de vooropgenoemde verschijnselen geven. 

Niemand weet vandaag de dag hoe de ziekte onstaat maar wetenschappers hebben wel bepaalde gendefecten beschreven en ontdekt bij mensen met Parkinson. Voor hun onderzoek gebruikten ze fruitvliegjes die ze genetisch zo manipuleerden dat ze dezelfde gendefecten vertonen die gelijkaardig zijn aan die van de mensen met Parkinson. 

De mitochondriën bij de vliegen waren defect zodat ze niet meer konden vliegen. Door toediening van vitamine K2 herstelde de energieproduct ie in de mitochondriën en verbeterde deze ook terug het vliegvermogen. Een mitochondrion is een staaf- of bolvormig celorganel, dat functioneert als energiecentrale van de cel.

Kan dit een doorbraak betekenen voor mensen die te kampen hebben met de ziekte van Parkinson want de meeste mensen denken dat het een ziekte is die vooral oudere mensen treft, ook heel jonge mensen kunnen getroffen worden door de ziekte van Parkinson en voor hen zeker zou dit onderzoek zeker iets kunnen betekenen in de toekomst. 

*Bron:* 
Het Laatste Nieuws 11/05/2012 rubriek Gezondheid

----------


## sietske763

tjee Chris........wat heb jij dit goed verwoordt!
als ik het zo lees....zou het kunnen bijdragen!
mijn complimenten voor dit artikel....weer heel wat geleerd!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Christel:  :Embarrassment: 

Een heel boeiend onderwerp en helemaal om te lezen wat jij hierboven hebt vermeld....ik hoop dat er binnen een paar jaar verbetering mag komen voor al deze "patienten"
Prins Claus had het en mijn Vader heeft het ook.... :Wink:  ik vindt het heel moeilijk om beide ouders langzaam te zien aftakelen...soms ben ik daar verdrietig en bezorgd om, maar enfin, het Leven komt zoals het moet komen...aanvaarding en begrip is belangrijk!!!
interessant die vit K2

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop het ook, ik heb mijn grootvader zien aftakelen aan de ziekte van Parkinson en heb ook iemand gekend van maar 28 die de ziekte van Parkinson had, maar die had een soort variant op de ziekte van Parkinson en ik heb er op een bepaald moment niets meer van gehoord, is hij opgenomen in een zorgtehuis, is hij eraan overleden... Ik weet het niet en dat doet wel pijn hoor....

----------

